# Globatt batteries



## Dirk (Mar 4, 2015)

One of the suppliers of solar panel solutions is selling batteries of the brand Globatt 
www.globatt-battery.com

Based on the website it looks like they come from Bangladesh
Does anybody have experience with this?

Kind regards,

Dirk


----------

